# Plant ID.



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

I got this plant without an Id. Can anyone ID it for me please?


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh I forgot to ad much description. The plant has long thread like roots from the end of the stem and no aerial roots. The stem is light green colored and foliage is really really fine. I am from sub continent(Indo-pacific region). But I am not sure if its a native plant. Never seen anything like it before here. Here is a pic from far back.


----------



## Danielc03 (Jul 1, 2012)

think it's Myriophyllum aquaticum, in a not very good condition. Emerged plant is very cute. It is a highly invasive species


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like a Limnophila, though it's impossible to say which one.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Definitely not Laminophila, its too feathery to be that. Parrot feather seems like the best guess for now. 
Anymore suggestions?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I would say Limnophila sessiflora or Limnophila aquatica, how wide is it?


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Around 2.5". It looks a lot like L.aquatica. How to tell the difference between them? Or id points of Laminophila species?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Definitely a _Limnophila_. You need a flowering specimen to be sure with most of them, so nobody can say for sure in this case.


----------

